# Bathroom facility for detached sleeping quarter



## NHDOTGuy (May 26, 2021)

Our Department is embarking on the construction of sleeping quarters for our employees and were hoping to build generic standalone structures rather than the costly design of additions to existing buildings.  This is being done due to Fire Marshall violations for current use rooms within our garage buildings.

Question:   Are bathroom facilities required by building code in these separate stand-alone structures if the existing garage with bathroom facilities is less that 100 yards away, likely less than 100' away?  We plan on all the required egresses, smoke alarms, etc but having to install a bathroom for a sleeping employee will be a deal breaker, especially when there is one only steps away.


----------



## ICE (May 26, 2021)

You might be the butt of a few jokes on this one.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2021)

Especially , with ten feet of snow on the ground 



ICE said:


> You might be the butt of a few of jokes on this one.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2021)

NHDOTGuy said:


> Our Department is embarking on the construction of sleeping quarters for our employees and were hoping to build generic standalone structures rather than the costly design of additions to existing buildings.  This is being done due to Fire Marshall violations for current use rooms within our garage buildings.
> 
> Question:   Are bathroom facilities required by building code in these separate stand-alone structures if the existing garage with bathroom facilities is less that 100 yards away, likely less than 100' away?  We plan on all the required egresses, smoke alarms, etc but having to install a bathroom for a sleeping employee will be a deal breaker, especially when there is one only steps away.



Are you going to have fire sprinklers in this sleeping area?

What is the nature of your business?? Transport with drivers sleeping between runs??

Is that the FM problem, the current garage was not designed for sleeping ?


----------



## NHDOTGuy (May 26, 2021)

No on the fire sprinklers.  Most of our facilities have water supplied by a drilled well and constructed many years ago so they do not have sprinklers.  If they did, then we could retrofit easier for compliance with Fire Code. The stand-alone structures will not either.  These are intended to used for 4 hour rest breaks (max) for our plow drivers during extended winter storms.


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2021)

Same site 500'?

[P] 2902.3.2 Location of toilet facilities in occupancies
other than malls. In occupancies other than covered and
open mall buildings, the required public and employee toilet
facilities shall be located not more than one story above
or below the space required to be provided with toilet
facilities, and the path of travel to such facilities shall not
exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 m).


----------



## cda (May 26, 2021)

NHDOTGuy said:


> No on the fire sprinklers.  Most of our facilities have water supplied by a drilled well and constructed many years ago so they do not have sprinklers.  If they did, then we could retrofit easier for compliance with Fire Code. The stand-alone structures will not either.  These are intended to used for 4 hour rest breaks (max) for our plow drivers during extended winter storms.



Might not want to call them sleeping area,, unless, besides water, fire sprinklers would not be required, for sleeping areas,,, even four hour sleep

Maybe break area???


----------



## ADAguy (May 26, 2021)

Subject to being snowed in?


----------



## cda (May 26, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Subject to being snowed in?



HD and  Lo sale buckets

Just pick which place you like less.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 26, 2021)

NHDOTGuy said:


> These are intended to used for 4 hour rest breaks (max) for our plow drivers during extended winter storms.


Identify them as rest break rooms and give them a barcalounger's to rest in. Our firefighters have no trouble sleeping in one between calls.


----------



## Joe.B (May 26, 2021)

NHDOTGuy said:


> Our Department is embarking on the construction of sleeping quarters for our employees and were hoping to build generic standalone structures rather than the costly design of additions to existing buildings.  This is being done due to Fire Marshall violations for current use rooms within our garage buildings.
> 
> Question:   Are bathroom facilities required by building code in these separate stand-alone structures if the existing garage with bathroom facilities is less that 100 yards away, likely less than 100' away?  We plan on all the required egresses, smoke alarms, etc but having to install a bathroom for a sleeping employee will be a deal breaker, especially when there is one only steps away.


Is this for a government agency?


----------



## Yikes (Jun 1, 2021)

ICE said:


> You might be the *butt* of a few jokes on this one.


I see what you did there!

New Hampshire adopted the 2015 International Plumbing Code, right? https://www.iccsafe.org/advocacy/adoptions-map/new-hampshire/
If so, there's the relevant code section, similar to what steveray already posted, just with a different reference number:
https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/I...-and-fixture-fittings#IPC2015CU_Ch04_Sec403.1


----------

